

MacBook Pro EFI Firmware Update addresses SATA interface speeds - chrisbolt
http://www.tuaw.com/2009/06/22/macbook-pro-efi-firmware-update-addresses-sata-interface-speeds/

======
Sam_Odio
I found this firmware update increased my disk performance by 58% on reads and
15% on writes. Not bad. I'm now averaging 105MB/sec reads on my 13" macbook
pro.

[http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2009/06/performance-numbers-
on-a...](http://sam.bluwiki.com/blog/2009/06/performance-numbers-on-apples-
sata.php)

------
chris24
I just ordered a new MBP last week and I was saddened when I heard about the
reduced SATA speeds. I cannot express how pleased I am to hear about this
update!

~~~
rjurney
It will not apply to your MBP. I got mine (a 17) two weeks ago, and the update
said so when I tried to install/run it. Yours will not be effected, which I
take to mean it was not throttled, and had the update installed at the
factory.

I know, I feel your pain. Its been fast, but I thought, "Oh man it will be
twice as fast!"

But no.

At least... I think. I do have updates pending. Maybe I should reboot and see
if its twice as fast.

------
mighty
A firmware update? Seriously? Can we not dilute HN with stuff like this and
the inane gamer chatter at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=668692> ?

~~~
GHFigs
An article about the problem that this update solves was posted here several
days ago, with much discussion. One assumes that if a portion of the HN
audience found the problem relevant to their interests, then they would
likewise find the solution relevant.

~~~
mighty
Not a whole lot of discussion here, is there?

There are Apple fans here, yes. There is much to discuss about Apple and its
products that's relevant to Hacker News. But getting notified about a firmware
update that affects a tiny portion of readers isn't. I do not come to Hacker
News to get stories about extremely niche hardware issues and fixes. I do not
want to see the front page littered with stories _of this type_.

That "a portion" of HN readers found something relevant means nothing with
respect to its appropriateness for HN. All of us have many interests and
concerns which are not relevant to HN. When we start loading this site with
anything and everything of tangential interest to any reader, the primary
value of this site as a source for news about hacking and startups diminishes.

~~~
GHFigs
_I do not want to see the front page littered with stories of this type._

And I don't want to see every discussion thread littered with people
complaining that they don't find the submission relevant to their interests.
If you find it inappropriate, flag it. Complaining just turns everything into
stupid and wasteful meta-arguments like this one.

